# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  AMERICAN DIRT by Jeanine Cummins

## amyb

The book that captured all media venues this week...a really good read. A harrowing story of a mother and her 8 year old son fleeing Acupulco, Mexico and migrating to the promised land of America. A tough read. I did not want to know what next horrible  test of survival would come there way, yet I could not put it down.

This big book  is worthy of all the press. Curl up by the fire to be warm and comfy or lather up with sunscreen and settle in the sun...just read it.

----------


## andynap

Not having a great time on social media nor is the author welcome at book signings. All the bad publicity is probably a good thing for sales.

----------


## Hawke

Thanks for the review Amy. Waiting for my spot at the library.  Andy; the book was getting great reviews until the social justice warriors chimed in about a non Latina writing this book. Hemingway would not be able to write about Africa in todays climate.

----------


## andynap

> Thanks for the review Amy. Waiting for my spot at the library.  Andy; the book was getting great reviews until the social justice warriors chimed in about a non Latina writing this book. Hemingway would not be able to write about Africa in todays climate.



Its more than that. The Latinos dont like the heroine depiction as being totally unrealistic and not reflecting the current problems.

----------


## amyb

It’s a novel for goodness sake. You care about the characters and it is a good story. Maybe just the mother in me.  I got lost in it and recommend it.

----------


## andynap

> It’s a novel for goodness sake. You care about the characters and it is a good story. Maybe just the mother in me.  I got lost in it and recommend it.



I’m sure. Don’t shoot the messenger.

----------


## amyb

I did not mean you personally, Andy..you deliver some spot on messages. 

I believe in reviews and sharing opinions. I believe in authors and poets and playwrights being allowed tell it their way. People have the option to not buy or borrow a book, read the poem, or attend the plays. They can also write their own stuff.

----------


## Hawke

> It’s more than that. The Latinos don’t like the heroine depiction as being totally unrealistic and not reflecting the current problems.



There are a group of social justice Latinos who are trying to bring down this novel. Having worked and lived with many Latinos I do not believe many would get upset over a Gringo writing a "novel". Again lets burn Hemingway's African novels.

----------


## stbartshopper

After reading all of these posts, it sounds like a great book.
Often excellent pieces of work- art, books, music, buildings, technology... etc. stir up trouble in the short run. This is part of the change and evolution process of our lives.

----------


## amyb

A window into events that provides more info than just a usual nightly news blip.

----------


## andynap

> A window into events that provides more info than just a usual nightly news blip.



The book is fiction isn’t it?

----------


## amyb

It is NOVEL.

----------


## andynap

Fiction

----------


## stbartshopper

What is the difference?

----------


## amyb

Same.  Cummins did her homework and interviewed many who had taken this path. I still say a good dtory and a good book.

----------


## Hawke

Still waiting for it to arrive at our local library.

----------


## stbartshopper

Have placed on our Kindle- fiction- novel- who cares!

----------


## rivertrash

I finished this book last night about 1:30 a.m.  I HAD to finish it.  It haunted me all day.  You can read it for the story, the skillful writing, the political issues, the geography or maybe another level or two, but whatever, please read it.

----------


## amyb

Glad you felt as I did, Dick.  A well told story.

----------


## cec1

> I finished this book last night about 1:30 a.m.  I HAD to finish it.  It haunted me all day.  You can read it for the story, the skillful writing, the political issues, the geography or maybe another level or two, but whatever, please read it.



Great commentary, Dick!

----------


## Hawke

Was still waiting for my turn at the library. Obviously library is now closed as are book stores. Looks like Amazon.

----------

